# PPI 2150AM refurb/upgrade ??



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

I have a pair of original 2150's. I will use them to drive one sub each. While I have it apart to replace the speaker connector with direct soldered 12 gauge, is there any thing else I should be doing? Since they are driving subs, I suppose any SQ upgrades wont really matter. Do I up the power wires to 8 gauge from 10 gauge? Opinions?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

How long did these amps sit? You might want to replace the power supply caps. Also I would replace the thermal paste. Remove the old stuff using pure alcohol (99% pure).


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

They have been sitting a minimum of 5 years. One was purchased and so I have no idea how long before my purchase 3 years ago.

I decided to remove the speaker connector (has a bad reputation) and slightly enlarge the holes on the pcb to accept 12ga since I will be powering a sub with each amp. I also enlarged the holes for the power cables to accept 8ga. I figured it couldn't hurt. The holes are not 'through holes' so it wont hurt the connection.

I presume the power supply caps are the 3 large ones. I will see if I can find them at my local supplier. Will grab some paste as well. I will post pics when I get 'er done.

Edit: Just read Bret's thread on his PPI makeovers. Looks like I will replace all the E-caps as well as the mica insulators. I need to stop reading..........


----------

